# To access Banned websites



## htutt (Oct 26, 2011)

Good day,

I have problem with accessing the banned sites.
Which programs are being used to access banned websites on FreeBSD?


----------



## graudeejs (Oct 26, 2011)

Are they banned PC-wise, country-wise, work-wise?

Generally you need to use some proxy, that has access to your site.
Be aware, that 3rd party proxy can spy on you.


----------



## htutt (Oct 26, 2011)

@ Hi graudeejs
I don't know exactly, but I think they are banned country-wise. Like BBC, VOA and some media sites including wordpress and etc. I surfed them on Windows XP by programs like ultrasurf and some others.


----------



## graudeejs (Oct 26, 2011)

You can access them using some proxy, that has access to them.

Try anonymouse.org (I don't encourage it, it's just one that I know).
It has limited functionality, but it'll get you started


----------



## htutt (Oct 26, 2011)

My connection is very slow and I'm not ok with it. But Thank you graudeejs.


----------



## jrm@ (Oct 26, 2011)

security/tor might be helpful.


----------



## htutt (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you, mingrone. I will install and test it.


----------



## salam4ik (Oct 28, 2011)

I use turbo future in opera browser to view banned sites in my country. It is usefull, but opera with turbo future worse quality of pics for low traffic.


----------



## SNK (Oct 30, 2011)

If you use Chrome and install Tor, then this might come in handy:


```
#!/bin/sh
if ! pgrep vidalia > /dev/null; then
  vidalia&
fi

rm -rf /tmp/torchrome &&
mkdir -p /tmp/torchrome/Default &&
touch /tmp/torchrome/First\ Run
cat <<END > /tmp/torchrome/Default/Preferences &&
{
   "alternate_error_pages": {
      "enabled": false
   },
   "autofill": {
      "enabled": false
   },
   "browser": {
      "custom_chrome_frame": true
   },
   "default_search_provider": {
      "enabled": true,
      "encodings": "UTF-8",
      "icon_url": "about:blank",
      "id": "2",
      "instant_url": "",
      "keyword": "google.com",
      "name": "Google",
      "prepopulate_id": "1",
      "search_url": "{google:baseURL}search?ie={inputEncoding}&q={searchTerms}",
      "suggest_url": ""
   },
   "dns_prefetching": {
      "enabled": false
   },
   "download": {
      "directory_upgrade": true
   },
   "extensions": {
      "autoupdate": {
         "next_check": "12940162523897409"
      },
      "chrome_url_overrides": {
         "bookmarks": [ "chrome-extension://eemcgdkfndhakfknompkggombfjjjeno/main.html" ]
      },
      "theme": {
         "id": "",
         "use_system": true
      }
   },
   "geolocation": {
      "default_content_setting": 2
   },
   "google": {
      "services": {
         "username": ""
      }
   },
   "homepage": "about:blank",
   "homepage_is_newtabpage": true,
   "ntp": {
      "alt_logo_end": 1255017600.0,
      "alt_logo_start": 1255017600.0,
      "pref_version": 3,
      "web_resource_cache_update": "1295688216.445951"
   },
   "plugins": {
      "enabled_internal_pdf3": true
   },
   "profile": {
      "clear_site_data_on_exit": true,
      "content_settings": {
         "pref_version": 1
      },
      "default_content_settings": {
         "plugins": 2
      },
      "exited_cleanly": true,
      "multiple_profile_prefs_version": 1,
      "notifications_default_content_setting": 2,
      "password_manager_enabled": false
   },
   "safebrowsing": {
      "enabled": false
   },
   "search": {
      "suggest_enabled": false
   },
   "sync": {
      "passwords": false,
      "preferences": false,
      "sessions": false,
      "themes": false,
      "typed_urls": false
   },
   "tabs": {
      "use_vertical_tabs": false
   },
   "translate": {
      "enabled": false
   }
}
END
chrome --incognito --proxy-server=socks://127.0.0.1:9050 --user-data-dir=/tmp/torchrome --disable-plugins\
 --disable-java --disable-metrics --disable-metrics-reporting --user-agent='Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U;\
 Windows NT 5.1; en-US) AppleWebKit/534.10 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/8.0.552.237 Safari/534.10' &&
rm -rf /tmp/torchrome
```

The original script is from http://blog.zx2c4.com/440 and I modified it for FreeBSD.


----------

